# virus "mail delivery system" avec mail



## redcygne (19 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour.

Je suis sous mac osx 10.4.11 avec Mail Version 2.1.3 (753.1)?.

Suite à un mailing, je suis victime d'un virus qui se présente comme un retour de mail: MAILER-DAEMON@mailfronta3b.caissedesdepots.fr.

Mais il se multiple sans cesse et bloque ma boite mail. Je ne reçois plus que cela comme message et j'ai beau le mettre dans courrier indésirable et bloquer l'adresse dans les préférences. Il continue à polluer mail et ne veut jamais se mettre dans la poubelle, il revient automatiquement dans le courrier entrant.

Que faire? 
Merci de votre aide.

redcygne


----------



## edd72 (19 Octobre 2010)

Et tu n'as rien envoyé à caissedesdepots.fr?

Il te dit quoi ton mailer daemon?


----------



## redcygne (19 Octobre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> Et tu n'as rien envoyé à caissedesdepots.fr?
> 
> J'ai pris contact avec une personne en particulier et si j'ai qqch à  envoyer, à cette personne....
> bref,mais cette personne n'a pas d'email  vraisemblablement; mais c'est pas ça l'important, c'est que j'ai un mail/virus  qui se multiplie et ne veut pas être supprimer
> ...





 voila le contenu du retour:

The following message to <lalliard.edith@caissedesdepots.fr> was undeliverable.
The reason for the problem:
5.1.0 - Unknown address error 550-'5.1.1 <lalliard.edith@caissedesdepots.fr>... User unknown'
Reporting-MTA: dns; mailfronta3b.caissedesdepots.fr

Final-Recipient: rfc822;lalliard.edith@caissedesdepots.fr
Action: failed
Status: 5.0.0 (permanent failure)
Remote-MTA: dns; [158.156.1.195]
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 5.1.0 - Unknown address error 550-'5.1.1 <lalliard.edith@caissedesdepots.fr>... User unknown' (delivery attempts: 0)


merci.

redcygne


----------



## SPIDEY (19 Octobre 2010)

tu as donc expedier quelque chose à cette personne qui ne la reçoit pas
et je pense que Mail le renvoie automatiquement
est ce que dans les préférences => Générales
tu as:
Si le serveur d'expédition est indisponible: renvoyer automatiquement de sélectionné ?
Si oui change le


----------



## redcygne (19 Octobre 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> tu as donc expedier quelque chose à cette personne qui ne la reçoit pas
> et je pense que Mail le renvoie automatiquement
> est ce que dans les préférences => Générales
> tu as:
> ...




Merci de ta réponse, mais ce n'est pas le cas. 
Mon serveur d'expédition est disponible et renvoyer automatiquement n'est pas coché....


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2010)

redcygne a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse, mais ce n'est pas le cas.
> Mon serveur d'expédition est disponible et renvoyer automatiquement n'est pas coché....


Ca peut aussi être un  spammeur qui utilise ton adresse eMail qu'il a glané sur la toile ou en piratant le carnet Outlook de quelqu'un qui a ton adresse, comme expéditeur apparent de ses messages publicitaires.
Du coup les avis de non distribution te reviennent....


----------



## redcygne (19 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Ca peut aussi être un  spammeur qui utilise ton adresse eMail qu'il a glané sur la toile ou en piratant le carnet Outlook de quelqu'un qui a ton adresse, comme expéditeur apparent de ses messages publicitaires.
> Du coup les avis de non distribution te reviennent....



Merci de ta réponse, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est le logiciel Mail qui déconne... 
Je ne reçois plus de mails alors que si je vais sur mon serveur qui est free(c'est une adresse FREE), je peux voir voir mes mails... c est dingue...

Et vu l'interface de free, il est préférable que j'utilise mail, j'ai même essayé avec thunderbird, et là aussi ça bloque...


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2010)

et ce mail de retour qui "pollue" ta boite, est-ce que tu le vois sur l'interface Webmail de Free?
Si oui, supprime-le, ça règlera peut-être le problème


----------



## redcygne (19 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> et ce mail de retour qui "pollue" ta boite, est-ce que tu le vois sur l'interface Webmail de Free?
> Si oui, supprime-le, ça règlera peut-être le problème




Déjà fait mais ça continue....


----------



## cherryblue (19 Octobre 2010)

c'est pas un virus. C'est normal.

Tu as fait un mailing. Tu as envoyé de nombreux mails à des destinataires soit inexistants, soit leur boite est pleine etc... c'est que que te dit l'entête "Unknown address error 550"

le serveur de messagerie destinataire te répond donc en te retournant le mail et en t'indiquant qu'il n'a pas pu le remettre au destinataire. Rien de plus normal donc. Si tu veux ne pas recevoir les recevoir, il faut que tu configures une adresse de reply-to qui n'existe pas ou différente de l'adresse de l'expéditeur

Sinon pour faire du mailing évite de faire ça avec Mail. C'est pas très sérieux et tu risques le blacklistage de ton IP chez Hotmail, Yahoo, live etc... Sous mac il y a  des logiciels qui font ça plus proprement et te donnent des infos précieuses comme le taux d'ouverture, de clics, la gestion des désabonnés, la possibilité de mettre un lien de désinscription (obligatoire pour pas être hors-la-loi) si tu veux pas avoir de plaintes etc


----------



## redcygne (19 Octobre 2010)

cherryblue a dit:


> c'est pas un virus. C'est normal.
> 
> Tu as fait un mailing. Tu as envoyé de nombreux mails à des destinataires soit inexistants, soit leur boite est pleine etc... c'est que que te dit l'entête "Unknown address error 550"
> 
> ...



merci de ta réponse.

C'est pas la première fois que je fais un mailng, je sais tout ça...

Et je ne fais pas mon mailing avec mail mais avec un autre logiciel et je fais un lien de désinscription. Cependant, ce mail de contact, je l'utilise aussi avec mail car c'est notre mail de contact général pour notre association.

J'ai déjà eu des retours de mails mais là, si tu as bien lu, c'est un seul mail qui se multiplie avec une seule adresse(et non tout mes retours de contact) qui bloque mail...


----------

